# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Les jeux sur ordinateur crent une dpendance comme une drogue

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Les jeux sur ordinateur crent une dpendance comme une drogue*

Un psychologue Allemand affirme que les jeux sur ordinateur crent une dpendance physique.

Klaus Woelfling, un psychologue et directeur de la clinique pour la toxicomanie des jeux  l'Universit de Mayence, a dclar que si les gens suppriment les jeux de leur ordinateurs, ils passent par tous les symptmes classiques de "manque".

Les toxicomanes des jeux  qui on refusent l'accs  leurs jeux peuvent afficher des symptmes tels que des acclrations cardiaques ou une transpiration excessive.

Ces symptmes sont similaires  ceux qui renoncent  des drogues dures.

Ces personnes sont dpendantes et doivent tre traites comme telles. Si des amis ou la famille dtecte ces signes de danger, ils doivent aborder le sujet sans faire des accusations.

De nombreux toxicomanes ne se sentent pas  l'aise pour discuter de leur problme, Woelfling  ajout.

 ::fleche::  Source : Computer games 'as addictive as drugs'

Voir aussi des vidos sur Youtube : 
 ::fleche::  Un joueur en manque (Ou la meme vido en version remix)
 ::fleche::  un joueur en "manque" suite  l'annulation de son accs  un jeux en ligne

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Jahprend

Surement possible que chez certaines personnes, ca dclenche des venements physiques, aprs c'est comme tout, faut pas gnraliser, et quand je vois qu'on compare ca avec la drogue, j'ai envie de rire...ou pleurer.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Possible chez certaines personnes, en effet, qui sont habitues  passer leurs journes entires sur les jeux... forcment quand on n'arrive plus  jouer, c'est frustrant.

De l  parler d'addiction comparable  celle des drogues dures, je trouve cela un peu exagr. A moins qu'ils y en aient qui bavent et qui dfoncent les murs de leur maison  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> et quand je vois qu'on compare ca avec la drogue, j'ai envie de rire...ou pleurer.


Tu es sur ? Regarde cette vido, c'est exactement pareil que s'il tait en sevrage hroine, une drogue dure...

----------


## lper

On peut trouver les mmes comparaisons pour les accros  la tl, la pche(aller parler avec un pcheur en pleine concentration), les ballades, les footings (a  l'air vachement dangereux en plus), le vlo, le sport, la bouffe, la plage, le sexe, etc, etc ....

----------


## berceker united

> On peut trouver les mmes comparaisons pour les accros  la tl, la pche(aller parler avec un pcheur en pleine concentration), les ballades, les footings (a  l'air vachement dangereux en plus), le vlo, le sport, la bouffe, la plage, le sexe, etc, etc ....


Parfaitement, moi un jour c'tait les croissants au amande pas 1 mais 3. Si j'avais pas assez pour 3 je ptais un fusible (32A) et je retournais la maison pour trouver le moindre centime comme un toxicomane  ::roll:: . Vous inquitez pas je largement plus raisonnable maintenant mais nous pouvons avoir des ractions assez selon le domaine. 
Certain se sont des sries TV et j'ai mme vue des ractions pour la StardAc  ::(:

----------


## Yazoo70

Nan perso je pense que c'est vraiment une sorte de drogue, en tout cas chez certaines personnes qui en abusent.

Mais au del des jeux vidos, je pense que c'est globalement le loisir passant par un cran (je sais pas comment mieux exprimer a) qui rends une personne plus ou moins dpendante.

Genre bien avant que l'on parle des jeux vidos, on avait dj des cas d'addiction  la tlvision.

Perso je ne sais pas si je suis un "drogu" du jeux vido ou quoi que ce soit. Le soir quand je rentre du boulot, j'ai qu'une envie : me planter devant mon pc alors que je viens de passer ma journe  coder. Pour faire quoi? ca dpends, un jeux de temps en temps si j'ai des potes de connects ou un jeu solo si j'ai pas envie de parler ^^. Sinon sries, films, sport, lurkage sur internet en tout genres.

Maintenant si j'ai une soire chez des potes ou je sais qu'on va mater un film ou faire un truc intressant, j'ai pas de problme pour me dtacher de mon pc. Par contre les soires picole en gnral je les esquive, premirement parce que je ne bois pas, deuximement parce que la compagnie de gens bourrs m'est particulirement dsagrable, mme si c'est mes potes. Donc il m'arrive de refuser des soires alors que je vais rien faire sur mon pc.

Je pense que je ressens une envie, trs forte envie mme mais que je ne qualifierais pas de besoin. Ca m'est dj arriv de partir en vacances plusieurs semaines sans voir un cran, mme pas de tl, sans devenir malade.

Bref c'est  mon avis beaucoup trop complexe et beaucoup trop alatoire en fonction de la personne pour gnraliser et dire que les jeux vidos provoquent un comportement dpendant similaire  une drogue dure.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Parfaitement, moi un jour c'tait les croissants au amande pas 1 mais 3. Si j'avais pas assez pour 3 je ptais un fusible (32A) et je retournais la maison pour trouver le moindre centime comme un toxicomane . (


ok, donc si tu as pas ton croissant aux amandes tu fait une crise comme a ?

----------


## berceker united

> ok, donc si tu as pas ton croissant aux amandes tu fait une crise comme a ?


Non quand mme pas mais j'tais en qute de tunes, je me rappelle qu'il fallait que j'ai 15franc. Si j'avais 14 francs , il y a pas moyens j'y allais pas mais il fallait pas me chauffer ces soir l. Je me suis calm tout seul.
Pour les jeux vido, je pense que c'est le faite de montrer dans un jeux ce qu'ont pas difficilement montrer dans la vie de tout les jours. Des personnes qui peuvent enfin s'exprimer alors qu'ils sont timide. Exploser leur rage alors qu'ils se font bousculer par les autres camarades. Un peut comme le petit allemand qui joue  Unreal et qui s'nerve parce qu'il arrive pas a se connecter et qui se fait mme dchirer et finie par pter un cble.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AGNh0IpnQM

----------


## haygus

> Nan perso je pense que c'est vraiment une sorte de drogue, en tout cas chez certaines personnes qui en abusent.
> 
> Mais au del des jeux vidos, je pense que c'est globalement le loisir passant par un cran (je sais pas comment mieux exprimer a) qui rends une personne plus ou moins dpendante.
> 
> Genre bien avant que l'on parle des jeux vidos, on avait dj des cas d'addiction  la tlvision.
> 
> Perso je ne sais pas si je suis un "drogu" du jeux vido ou quoi que ce soit. Le soir quand je rentre du boulot, j'ai qu'une envie : me planter devant mon pc alors que je viens de passer ma journe  coder. Pour faire quoi? ca dpends, un jeux de temps en temps si j'ai des potes de connects ou un jeu solo si j'ai pas envie de parler ^^. Sinon sries, films, sport, lurkage sur internet en tout genres.
> 
> Maintenant si j'ai une soire chez des potes ou je sais qu'on va mater un film ou faire un truc intressant, j'ai pas de problme pour me dtacher de mon pc. Par contre les soires picole en gnral je les esquive, premirement parce que je ne bois pas, deuximement parce que la compagnie de gens bourrs m'est particulirement dsagrable, mme si c'est mes potes. Donc il m'arrive de refuser des soires alors que je vais rien faire sur mon pc.
> ...


+1

sauf s'ils vont se bourrer la gueule (je ne bois pas) je viens faire le captain de soire ....
(et chercher les filles seules que je ne reverrais pas.)

(joke  ::):  )

----------


## Altess

C'est chiant ce genre de truc, on balance tout et n'importe quoi au sujet des jeux vidos. Faut pas gnraliser, y'a beaucoup plus de gens accros a la TV qu'aux jeux videos. Un jour, on entend que jouer a des jeux rend violent, d'autre fois on entend que c'est pas bon pour la sant, ca ramolli le cerveau, a rend con ... ds qu'on peut en remettre une couche, on y va, et pour les conneries, faut pas chercher bien loin !

Les jeux vidos, c'est tellement mconnu de la plupart des gens, que ca leurs fait peur ! Alors forcement, quand on connait pas, c'est le mal ! En ce qui me concerne, je place les jeux vidos au mme niveaux que le cinma, la lecture, ou tout a, mais comparer ca a de la drogue, c'est de la betise, rien de plus.

A ce rythme, on va finir par me dire : "Bordel, t'es accrocs a la grosse commission ou quoi ? Quand t'attend devant la porte, ton rythme cardiaque acclre et tu transpires ..." C'est de l'incitation au troll ce genre d'tude.

Bref, on trouvera toujours des blaireaux pret a peter leurs manette parce qu'ils ont perdu, mais faut pas non plus dire que fumer un ptard, c'est pareil qu'allumer sa playstation. A quand les contrles de polices "Vous jouez a la psp monsieur, c'est qui votre revendeur ?"

Mon poste fait pas avancer les choses, mais au moins, il m'a soulag  :8-): 

Bonne journe (avec, ou sans jeux vidos !)

Cordialement,
PKO

----------


## berceker united

C'est le mme dbat qu'il avait eu dans les annes 90. Aujourd'hui nous observons pas un progression de ce genre de comportement. Elle est juste plus importante proportionnellement au nombre de personne jouant au jeux vido. 
Pour moi cette tude montre rien de nouveau.

----------


## Acropole

Encore un psychiatre voulant augmenter sa clientle.

EDIT :
En fait je dirais plutt "encore un psychiatre voulant largir le cercle de sa clientle..."

----------


## keitaro_bzh

De toute manire, il est impossible de soutenir la comparaison. La prise de drogue a pour effet d'apporter un "+" chimique au corps, qui du coup, nous fait rentrer dans des tats de transe (enfin j'ai jamais essay mais bon, d'un point de vue physique, c'est ainsi que a fonctionne)

Le jeu vido quant  lui, nous fait simplement dgager des "hormones naturelles" (genre adrnaline quand on joue  un survival horror et qu'un con de chien saute par la fentre alors qu'on est ppre  avancer dans le couloir d'un manoir plein de zombie...)

Bref, il peut susciter sinon, un "manque", en particulier pour les joueurs de MMORPG (vous savez, les jeux no life comme World Of Worlcraft). Mais ce manque se fait comme tout manque d'une passion (un grand sportif qui ne peut plus faire de sport tombe aussi dans la dprime)  la diffrence que pour ces personnes, ne plus aller attaquer un donjon, ni discuter avec leurs amis virtuels dbouchent sur les mmes symptmes.

Pour "sortir" les joueurs de cette dpendance, un autre centre d'intrt suffit, alors que demandez  un fumeur ou  un drogu d'arrter cette prise de "bienfait extrieur" (c'est ce qu'ils pensent) en trouvant un centre d'intrt, vous verrez que cela n'y changera rien du tout...

----------


## EMC51

Ils me font marrer les Psys : la plupart soignent leur patients avec des traitements  base de produits en tous points assimilables  des drogues (anti-dprsseurs and co).

Le jeu vido c'est caca, mais devant un jeu video on est plus actif que devant la tl, a divertit et dans le cas des mmporg en plus on est pas tout seul.

Je ne connais encore personne qui ait t oblig de se prostituer pour pouvoir jouer aux jeux video, mme si 2 ou 3 forcens corens en sont morts... 

Na !

----------


## Acropole

> Le jeu vido quant  lui, nous fait simplement dgager des "hormones naturelles" (genre adrnaline quand on joue  un survival horror et qu'un con de chien saute par la fentre alors qu'on est ppre  avancer dans le couloir d'un manoir plein de zombie...)


Il est pas prt de sauter par la fentre chez moi le chien, j'habite au premier  ::ccool::

----------


## arnofly

> Tu es sur ? Regarde cette vido, c'est exactement pareil que s'il tait en sevrage hroine, une drogue dure...


a fait peur  ::):  Enfin bon, celui-l est hors concours !  ::):  il a un pete au casque c tout  :;):

----------


## arnofly

> On peut trouver les mmes comparaisons pour les accros  la tl, la pche(aller parler avec un pcheur en pleine concentration), les ballades, les footings (a  l'air vachement dangereux en plus), le vlo, le sport, la bouffe, la plage, le sexe, etc, etc ....


+1

----------


## tibotibo69

Une dpendance physique a me parait un peu gros quand mme !

Mais avez-vous dj essay de passer une semaine sans internet ?

Pas vident...  ::?:

----------


## smarties

Sauf cas particuliers, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai des symptmes physiques lis aux jeux. On injecte aucune substance dans le corps.
Par contre a a des impactes psychologiques, sur certains :
- yeux rouge
- passe le plus de temps possible  jouer
- ne parle que de a avec ses amis
- transforme la ralit en fiction (JDR ou similaire)
...

----------


## Acropole

> Sauf cas particuliers, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai des symptmes physiques lis aux jeux. On injecte aucune substance dans le corps.
> Par contre a a des impactes psychologiques, sur certains :
> - yeux rouge
> - passe le plus de temps possible  jouer
> - ne parle que de a avec ses amis
> - transforme la ralit en fiction (JDR ou similaire)
> ...


Dans ces cas l, la dpendance n'est elle pas plutt un symptme que la cause ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Sauf cas particuliers, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai des symptmes physiques lis aux jeux. On injecte aucune substance dans le corps.


C'est pas aussi simple ? Pourquoi les drogues ont de tels effets ? parce que justement certaines drogues produisent les mmes effets sur le cerveau que les hormones naturellement produites par le corp (avec des effets indsirables en plus). L'esprit et le corps sont totalement lis, les recherches rcentes le prouvent de plus en plus de faon irrfutables. Une utilisation intense de jeux vidos cr des connexions neurologiques spcifiques, et des hormones spcifiques sont produites suite aux motions intenses subites, ce qui cr bien une dpendance. 

Quand une personne se sucide parce qu'elle  perdu un tre trs cher, ou pour toute autre raison on ne lui  rien inject... Et pourtant les consquences sont tout aussi dramatiques...

Qu'une dpendance  quelque chose ou  quelqu'un ait t cr par une substance, ou par influence psychologique le rsultat est bien la. 

Quand tu regarde cette vido il y  pas le moindre doute. 

Maintenant a veux pas dire que tous les joueurs de jeux vidos sont tous des grands malades heureusement. Comme tu peu consommer un verre de vin de temps en temps et ne pas tre alcoolique. Pour les jeux vidos c'est pareil, une autre tude  montr que de jouer raisonnablement  des jeux vidos peu tre bnfique (veil, rflexes, etc). C'est comme pour le vin, c'est l'abus de jeux vidos qui peu poser problme (en particulier les jeux en ligne qui sont trs addictifs). La on est en train de parler de joueurs qui jouent plus de huit heures par jours, voir plus de 15 heures par jours et qui se sont donc cr une dpendance psychologique srieuse dans la mesure ou ils passent parfois plus de temps dans leur vie imaginaire dans le jeux vidos que dans la vraie vie.

----------


## Nirvanask1

Comme c'est-il pas mignon tout a ?

Sommes nous tous de futurs psychopathes avides en jeux vido ? "Moi jouer.. Moi Tarzan, moi vouloir clavier + souris"..

Ce qui me fait personnellement marr c'est le super brassage large de ce genre d'tude, et leur conclusion toujours trs cible..
Les 0,01% de gens qui ont un pet dans le casque, souvent li  un problme psychologique sans vrai suivi mdical.

Simple exemple tragique de ce dbut d'anne. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusillade_de_Winnenden. Bossant pour ma part Outre-Rhin, la polmique fut grande, les gens choqus. Et indirectement on a li cela  l'utilisation massive de jeux vido, CS en grosse cible dans le collimateur.. 
( Les Allemands sont trs rigides sur l'ide de violence, crime .. dans les jeux vido. http://files.fluctuat.net/images/cms...3924/40691.jpg, en preuve une jaquette.. enfin bref ceci est un autre dbat.. )
Donc li  cela, ils ont conclu, 2/3 grands penseurs allemands (qui d'habitude ce font ch***  siroter 2-3 petites bires dans leurs cabinet de travail) que potentiellement tout joueur de jeu de FPS tait potentiellement un Serial Killer..

"Oh my God, je suis un potentiel Cereal Killer, vite  moi les chocapic..  "

Enfin bref, le truc horripilant c'est l'extrapolation qui vire au strotype. 
Donc si on suit leur raisonnement d'un grand brio  pas casser 3 pattes a un canard, 
Joueur jeux video -> gros nerd dpendant.

EN tant que Docteur Von Nirvanaskein, brillant Mdecin dans la prolifration des huitres du Zimbabwe en milieu fluviale sous l'influence de Mentholine, je vais me permettre de faire quelques comparaisons trs subjectives mais toutes aussi vridiques que cette tude :
Infirmire -> petite nympho qui cherche a plum un mdecin.
Boucher -> Oh my God encore un Cereal Killer avide de viande fraiche.. Serait-il dpendant a cette masse froide ?

Enfin bref, je crois que je vais arrter ici de troll.. pour conclure j'avancerais qu'il "ne faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le mme sac", et un tant soit peu viter de pousser les prjugs a leur paroxysme..

----------


## Acropole

> Infirmire -> petite nympho qui cherche a plum un mdecin.
> Boucher -> Oh my God encore un Cereal Killer avide de viande fraiche..


Tu oublie :
Fan de foot -> hooligan.

Mais le foot tant sacr, on ne ferra pas d'tudes de ce types  ce sujet.

Ou encore :

Politicien -> corrompu.
Jeune -> casseur.
Vieux -> facho.

Et j'en passe.


Quand  la vido plusieurs fois cite, je pense que c'est un fake. Les deux gars sont trop bien syncro au dbut. Comme par hasard.

----------


## Gnoce

a me rappel un vnement tragique au tats unis (2 gamins qui avaient tir dans le tas dans leur lyce) qu'on avait attribu au cinma violent ou aux jeux vido violent genre GTA!  ::(: 

Les jeux vidos comme toute activit peut influencer certaines personnes un peu faible d'esprit qui en abusent mais faut arrter la, pas de gnralisation excessive svp...

J'ai beaucoup jou et je joue encore et j'ai pas d'envie de meurtre, mme si j'aime bien mettre un HS  CS  ::aie:: .

Quoi qu'on dira, j'ai apprit l'anglais grce aux jeux vido et aux sries amricaines. Je reste galement persuad que la gestion d'une guilde haut level dans world of warcraft m'a beaucoup apport.  ::ccool::

----------


## keitaro_bzh

De toute manire, cette tude est vraiment bidon pour le simple fait que de plus en plus de monde joue aux jeux vidos tant on voit l'explosion de ce divertissement au cours de ces dernires annes....

Il y a beaucoup plus de monde  jouer qu' se droguer et le nombre de dpendant est beaucoup moindre dans le cas des JV. (et les consquences/dpendances physiques galement)

Maintenant, comme tout fait divers "rare", a fait la une des journaux et tout de suite, on diabolise le tout en mettant tout le monde dans le mme panier. Combien sont morts par rester devant leur TV en jouant. J'ai eu ma priode galement ou je jouais pas mal, mais cela ne m'empchait pas de m'alimenter et de boire... La, on parle de cas extrme. On pourrait en dire pareil de la TV avec les otaku (fan de manga qui restent chez eux pour ne regarder que la TV) et qu'on retrouve parfois dschs  leurs domiciles. 

Quand au fait d'associer le ptage de cables de certains jeunes qui malheureusement dbouche sur des fusillades, est ce que l'attitude des parents ou l'environnement dans lequel vie (autre que les jeux vidos) ne seraient pas aussi  prendre en compte? Non, car cela voudrait dire remettre en cause la socit, donc il est plus facile de s'attaquer finalement  un "loisir"

----------


## Elverion

> Il y a beaucoup plus de monde  jouer qu' se droguer [...]


Faux. Bien que l'on ne les nommes pas vraiment "drogues", le caf, le th et l'alcool ont des effets de dpendances et sont donc aussi,  juste titre des drogues.
Le problme est dans ce que l'on appelle drogue et dans ce qu'on appelle une dpendance.
Pour le cas de la nicotine (qui est incontestablement appele drogue), il a t prouv que la dpendance *physique* disparait au bout d'une semaine si la personne arrte de fumer. C'est la dpendance morale qui est la plus dur.
Mme si on en a plus besoin, on en a envie et c'est a qui pose problme.
Dans le cas des jeux vido, a devient grave quand la personne n'arrive plus  faire la diffrence entre monde fictif et monde rel.

Enfin, pour rebondir sur ce qu'a dit Pierre Louis Chevalier, il faut un petit peu de tout, mais trop de n'importe quoi est dangereux.
Un petit peu de jeu dtend mais trop c'est trop
Idem avec l'alcool,
...

----------


## r0d

> Enfin, pour rebondir sur ce qu'a dit Pierre Louis Chevalier, il faut un petit peu de tout, mais trop de n'importe quoi est dangereux.
> Un petit peu de jeu dtend mais trop c'est trop
> Idem avec l'alcool,
> ...


Idem avec le travail  ::):

----------


## Shaidak

[TROLL]Lorsque je ne respire plus d'air, les symptmes apparaissent ... -> l'air est une drogue !  ::aie:: [/TROLL]

Sujet brass, rebrass, re re re... brass donc au final,  quoi bon. Pour un peu diffrencier, je dirais que les contraintes de socits influencent galement l'adiction au jeu vido (liens sociaux en voie de disparition par exemple ... bien que certains diront que la faute revient aux jeux et  la tl  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Captain_JS

> [TROLL]Lorsque je ne respire plus d'air, les symptmes apparaissent ... -> l'air est une drogue ! [/TROLL]
> 
> Sujet brass, rebrass, re re re... brass donc au final,  quoi bon. Pour un peu diffrencier, je dirais que les contraintes de socits influencent galement l'adiction au jeu vido (liens sociaux en voie de disparition par exemple ... bien que certains diront que la faute revient aux jeux et  la tl ).


J'ai jamais autant discut avec mes frangins que depuis que je joue en ligne avec eux  ::aie::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Ceux qui disent que jouer aux jeux vidos crent des liens sociaux, ils me font vraiment, mais vraiment rire !  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Ceux qui disent que jouer aux jeux vidos crent des liens sociaux, ils me font vraiment, mais vraiment rire !


Si on part dans cette voie la, alors on peut en dire autant des rseaux sociaux type fessebook ou titeur....

----------


## zaventem

La manire dont l'tude est raport ici biaise le propos en faisant disparaitre les nuances.




> Computer games carry the risk of real physical addiction


Les jeux sur ordinateurs portent [en eux] le risque de relle dpendance physique.




> A problem exists when the player can no longer make rational decisions about the start, end or duration of games and feels an irresistible urge to play.


Le problme existe lorsque le joueur ne peut plus prendre de dcisions rationnelles  propos du dbut, de la fin ou de la dure du jeu et ressent un besoin irresistible de jouer.


Il n'est pas dit que le jeu est une drogue, que tous les joueurs ont des problmes mais que chez certaines personnes, le risque est l.

D'autre part, je rigole un peu quand je vois que tant de personnes sur ce forum  ralaient sur les hommes politiques qui prennent des dcisions en IT sans connaitre le domaine et que je vois apparaitre de nombreux psychiatres, pychologues ou sociologues  mme de juger le fond de cette tude  :;):

----------


## BainE

> D'autre part, je rigole un peu quand je vois que tant de personnes sur ce forum  ralaient sur les hommes politiques qui prennent des dcisions en IT sans connaitre le domaine et que je vois apparaitre de nombreux psychiatres, pychologues ou sociologues  mme de juger le fond de cette tude


Nous sommes quand meme les sujets de l experience.
Une partie des intervenants a du etre hardcore gamer (moi oui en tout cas, doom like en plus, CS, UT, Q3) a une epoque, et je pense etre devenu quelqu un d equilibr, j ai fait des etudes, je travaille, je suis en couple, pas de probleme de violence, j ai des amis (des vrais en chair et en os), pas brouill avec ma famille.

Dans les normes sociales quoi.
Que demander de plus ?

On en reviens toujours au meme probleme.
Si 2% de la population est psychopathe, pourquoi c est pas normal que 2% des gamers ne le soient pas ?

Ce genre d etude me gene car on dirait que les problemes d addiction sont rcents et sont l apanage des toutes nouvelles technos. 
Ce qui me rassure c est que le phnomene est cyclique et que chaque generation a sa dose d evolution technique, et sa dose de vieux cons rfractaires pour lui attribuer tous les malheurs du monde.

----------


## Tellen

> .... et sa dose de vieux cons rfractaires pour lui attribuer tous les malheurs du monde.


Dont on fera peut-tre partie  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

> Dont on fera peut-tre partie


Oui c est sur, certains d entre nous en feront partie.
J espere que ce ne sera pas moi par contre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## F.Saad

Moi je dis que les allemands sont jaloux des USiens et des Japs qui produisent des jeux qui ont *normment* de succs auprs de leur jeune.

----------


## Olivier.p

Moi je dis que le jeu vido cre des dpendances.
Comme tout plaisir facile d'accs : l'alcool, la cigarette, le sexe (enfin pas facile d'accs  tous), la bonne bouffe, la tl, les jeux en gnral (jeux de cartes (poker, black jack), jeux de hasard, jeux de socits (exemple jdr)...)
Mme se ronger les ongles peut devenir une dpendance  ::): 

Le jeu vido, comme le reste, n'est pas nocif  petite dose (nota les drogues douces ne sont pas nocives  petites doses non plus). Le danger c'est l'abus.

L'abus est dangeureux pour la sant !

Le jour o on interdira le jeu vido je demanderai l'interdiction de l'alcool qui fait normment plus de victimes !
Bon j'aurai perdu deux petits plaisirs dans cette vie phmre c'est con  ::aie::

----------


## Shaidak

> Le jeu vido, comme le reste, n'est pas nocif  petite dose (nota les drogues douces ne sont pas nocives  petites doses non plus). Le danger c'est l'abus.


Euh ... je ne connais pas beaucoup de mdecins qui appuieraient a (les drogues douces)  ::aie::  mais la question n'est pas l.

Pour la question d'tre sociologue, psychiatre ou autre pour juger de ces problmes, je pense que l n'est pas la question, surtout au vu du nombre d'tudes parues sur le sujet.
A titre d'exemple, certaines thrapies bases sur les jeux vidos, le bien tre procur par les jeux vido  doses raisonnables etc ...

De plus, concernant l'addiction, il ne faut pas confondre jouer beaucoup et tre addict. Un addict jouera srement beaucoup, mais un gros joueur ne sera pas forcment addict ...  ::roll::

----------


## Acropole

> j ai fait des etudes, je travaille, je suis en couple, pas de probleme de violence, j ai des amis (des vrais en chair et en os), pas brouill avec ma famille.


T'es un grand malade...

----------


## Olivier.p

> Euh ... je ne connais pas beaucoup de mdecins qui appuieraient a (les drogues douces)  mais la question n'est pas l.


Tu en connais qui incitent  la consommation d'alcool,  la bonne bouffe (notamment le fameux saucisson cacahute  ::ccool::  )




> De plus, concernant l'addiction, il ne faut pas confondre jouer beaucoup et tre addict. Un addict jouera srement beaucoup, mais un gros joueur ne sera pas forcment addict ...


Tout  fait. 
Comme un gros consommateur d'alcool n'est pas forcment alcoolique. 
Pour ceux qui abusent et aiment les abus, je pense qu'il est bon de faire une bonne pause de quelques semaines pour tester leur dpendance de temps en temps. Si ils y arrivent pas, et ben il est temps d'aller voir le doc  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

> T'es un grand malade...


je me fais peur meme des fois  :;):

----------


## cheveche4

Pour combien de personnes signalant ces aspects de "manque" y a-t-il de personnes ne le signalant pas?

Une drogue dure, on y touche un fois, et on est accros.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Une drogue dure, on y touche un fois, et on est accros.


Non, cela dpend de la drogue et de la personne.

----------


## cheveche4

atm0sfe4r: Tu as raison, en fait je pensais surtout  l'hrone quand je disais a.

Par rapport  la cration de lien sociaux via les jeux vidos, mme s'il y aura toujours des personnes qui n'en creront aucun, il y en aura toujours d'autres qui feront connaissance et finiront par entretenir une relation sociale.
Deux exemples:
Il y a quelques annes, j'avais commenc  jouer  un jeu en ligne (fiefs et royaumes pour ceux qui connaissent). Peu  peu, mon frre, mes cousins et mes amis s'y sont mis. Les discussions automatiquement se tournaient vers le jeu lors de nos rencontres. L dj il y a une interaction sociale qui s'est cre suite au jeu, c'est  dire notre discussion. Mais dans ce cas-ci, vu que nous nous connaissions, la discussion aurait pu tourner sur un autre sujet si nous n'avions pas jou. Ceci dit, il faut voir que le fait de parler de ce jeu IRL faisait que les personnes qui ne jouaient pas se retrouvaient un peu exclues (si elles voulaient mieux comprendre, elles avaient intret  se mettre  jouer) - renforant d'autre part le lien entre les joueurs. Tout ceci peut tre compris dans le cadre des mcanismes d'endogroupes et d'exogroupe (je fais la sociologie  ::lol:: )
Deuxime exemple aprs manger.

----------


## cheveche4

Le deuxime exemple est lui plus difiant: mon petit frre s'est mis  jouer  TCE (un fps  la CS). Bref il passait ses soires dessus, devenant au fil du temps de plus en plus fort. Peu  peu il a t intgr dans le groupe des joueurs rguliers qui revenaient sur les mmes serveurs. Il a li connaissance avec d'autres joueurs, crant ainsi des interactions, des discussions etc. Ds lors, des liens se sont crs entre les diffrents acteurs (soit ici mon frre et les autres joueurs). 
Autrement, on peut voir les choses de cette manire, qui est certainement plus simple: les teams qui sont cres par des joueurs sont en fait des groupes sociaux que l'on pourrait aussi bien mettre en parallle  ceux des gangs (en bien moins violent) - o les diffrentes teams s'affrontent, les membres travaillant en quipe; elles peuvent s'affronter lors de tournois, permettant dj une rencontre IRL des diffrentes teams. Ds lors des liens sociaux sont crs entre les diffrents membres d'une team d'une part, puis entre ceux des diffrentes teams. ( savoir qu'un lien social peut se crer ds qu'il y a interaction entre deux acteurs si je me souviens bien).  force de rputation, les membres d'une team seront plus respects, et ceux-ci auront galement une fiert d'appartenir  la team. Ces personnes pourront ensuite se rencontrer IRL lors de runion, faisant des rencontres autres que virtuelles pour les membres qui n'taient pas en contact physique.
En conclusion, pour moi, oui il y a possibilit de cration de lien sociaux par les jeux vidos (multijoueurs).
Cependant, il ne faut pas non plus oublier que ce n'est pas parce que l'on joue  un jeux multijoueurs qu'il va forcment y avoir cration de lien sociaux.


Maintenant, tout dpendra galement du joueur;

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Une drogue dure, on y touche un fois, et on est accros.


Jeux console en famille : que du bon
Jeux en solo : drogue douce
Jeux en ligne : drogue dure ?

----------


## cheveche4

> Jeux en ligne : drogue dure ?


Pourquoi? On est pas spcialement accros...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Parce que l'utilit d'un jeu en ligne comme un MMORG par exemple c'est de jouer en quipe, et si tu joue pas assez les autres progressent plus vite que toi et tu deviens un looser, et que pour les arnes si tu veux tre au top avec un stuff de la mort qui tue tu doit jouer 10 heures par jour minimum.

Donc pour un MOORG  moins d'accepter d'tre un looser c'est l'addiction obligatoire. ::?:

----------


## cheveche4

Tu as raison. C'est vrai que les jeux sont fait dans une mcanique de devenir chaque fois plus fort, et donc tu as cette notion de devoir jouer toujours plus pour devenir meilleur...
Entre temps tu peux toujours jouer en temps que joueur occasionnel et dans ce cas, tu peux aussi bien ne pas considrer le fait d'tre un looser tre importante (mme si t'es dgout de te faire fragger toutes les deux minutes dans un fps par exemple  ::aie:: )

----------


## Gnoce

Vous tes radical, il n y a pas que les "casuals" et les "no lifes" dans le monde online, mme si c'est assez marqu dans un jeu tel que world of warcraft.

J'ai jou  Wow depuis sa sortie jusqu' il y a environ 6 mois. J'y ai jou de faon diffrentes durant ces annes. Je joue encore parfois  Counter Strike et autre fps online ... tout a pour me permettre un constat.
Constat et jugement que certains ce permettre malgr n'avoir jamais jou online, ou trop peu pour en connatre le monde.

J'ai commenc  jouer avec des amis "IRL" et ce sont toujours mes amis, j'ai rencontr quantit de personnes online, j'en ai rencontr beaucoup "IRL"  l'occasion de rassemblement avec ma guilde par exemple (entre 10 et 35 personnes par "IRL").

Mon avis est que oui, les jeux online sont addictif, et tout comme d'autres choses addictif (tabac, alcool) cela  une emprise diffrente sur chacun de nous. C'est particulirement addictif pour les enfants, il faut juste les modrer un peu.

Ceci n'est que le rsultat de mon exprience dans le monde online, chaque joueur est diffrent, les jeux agissent sur chacun diffremment. Les "accidents" (je pense aux personnes qui en oublient de manger) sont rares et trop largement tal dans la presse.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Mon avis est que oui, les jeux online sont addictif, et tout comme d'autres choses addictif (tabac, alcool) cela  une emprise diffrente sur chacun de nous. C'est particulirement addictif pour les enfants


Voila il est pass aux aveux. Tu t'es inscrit aux joueurs de WOW anonymes ?

----------


## Gnoce

> Voila il est pass aux aveux. Tu t'es inscrit aux joueurs de WOW anonymes ?


J'ai clairement eu mes moments (entre 2 missions intrim) de vritable "nolifisme" mais a ne m'empchait pas de me nourrir, sortir le week end, discuter avec des personnes relles  ::aie:: 

J'ai simplement arrt car le jeu ne me plaisais plus ...  ::calim2:: 
Je ne regrette rien, j'ai rencontr beaucoup de monde (du gamin de 13 ans qui te hurle dessus au vieux couple qui jouent ensemble aprs avoir couch les enfants).

D'ailleurs organiser des "raids" (10, 25 ou 40 personnes  l'poque. Pendant 3 ou 4 heures de suite) 4 soirs par semaine avec des personnes de tout ge, de tout horizon avec un certain objectif de comptition n'tait pas spcialement facile.

C'tait notre passion, on a bien russi (4ime guilde franaise  un moment donn), je pense que parmi notre guilde personne ne regrette le temps pass devant son pc, le casque sur les oreilles, sur Ventrilo (teamSpeak mais avec le son de Skype, pas le talkie moisi)  tous ensemble !

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Bon alors tu es en train de nous dire que tu as acquis une comptence en management en organisant des Raids sous Wow et que donc tu es prt  prendre des responsabilits en entreprise pour manager un service avec  jusqu' 40 personnes. C'est plutt sympa, tu l' mis sur ton CV ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gnoce

> Bon alors tu es en train de nous dire que tu as acquis une comptence en management en organisant des Raids sous Wow et que donc tu es prt  prendre des responsabilits en entreprise pour manager un service avec jusqu' 40 personnes. C'est plutt sympa, tu l' mis sur ton CV ?


J'ose pas !  :8-): 

Manager un service d'une quarantaine de personnes ne me posent aucun problme ... si on est dans un donjon  ::aie::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Pour rsumer le topic : 

Va bosser pour Blizzard espce de drogu !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mogwai162

Etant donn que a fait monter l'adrenaline. oui bien sr.

Le sport aussi fait cet effet l. Faut t'il l'interdire ?

----------


## BainE

> Le sport aussi fait cet effet l. Faut t'il l'interdire ?


Voui, le sport est mauvais pour la sant, ca a failli tuer notre prsident.

 ::pastaper::

----------


## Gnoce

> Etant donn que a fait monter l'adrenaline. oui bien sr.
> 
> Le sport aussi fait cet effet l. Faut t'il l'interdire ?


D'ailleurs, on appel la participation  des jeux onlines le e-sport !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> D'ailleurs, on appel la participation  des jeux onlines le e-sport !


Pour avoir de gros doigts bien muscls et des poignets de la mort !
(et les yeux exploss)

----------


## Gnoce

> Pour avoir de gros doigts bien muscls et des poignets de la mort !
> (et les yeux exploss)


Un sport intellectuel, comme les checs, avec moins de rflexion, mais avec plus de sang  ::aie::

----------


## nicorama

> Bon alors tu es en train de nous dire que tu as acquis une comptence en management en organisant des Raids sous Wow et que donc tu es prt  prendre des responsabilits en entreprise pour manager un service avec  jusqu' 40 personnes. C'est plutt sympa, tu l' mis sur ton CV ?


Il y en a bien qui mettent Rugbyman dans leur CV pour montrer qu'ils savent commander... Jugement de valeur, point barre.

----------


## deadalnix

> Il y en a bien qui mettent Rugbyman dans leur CV pour montrer qu'ils savent commander... Jugement de valeur, point barre.


Non mais dconne pas, l'esprit d'quipe (un esprit pour toute l'quipe si possible), le gout de la comptition, les beauferies de 3ime mi-temps, il y a pas mal de RH qui apprcient.

----------


## biboo_

> Non mais dconne pas, l'esprit d'quipe (un esprit pour toute l'quipe si possible), le gout de la comptition, les beauferies de 3ime mi-temps, il y a pas mal de RH qui apprcient.


Carrment, c'est mme un dtail qui peut faire basculer une candidature en sa faveur.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mcfly37

Je suis de plus en plus nerv par ces "dclarations" d'"expert" en jeux vido alors j'y vais de mon coup de gueule nomdidiou!!!

Tout d'abord la plupart de ces tudes signalent un risque potentiellement dangereux d'addiction aux jeux vidos.. Oui, tout comme une personne faible/en dpression/sujette  ceci souffrira d'addiction  l'alcool/tabac/jeux tv/sries/manga etc.... Ce n'est pas une particularit du jeux vido bordayl!!!! La plupart du temps c'est que la personne  dj un problme quelque part et l'addiction au jv n'est pas une cause mais plutt une consquence de l'tat de la personne en question.

Ensuite pour ce qui est des asso type familles de France et consort qui veulent interdire certains jeux violents (GTA, carmaggedon en son temps, etc...) ils se trompent sur toute la ligne!!!! La plupart des personnes font l'association (fausse) jv=gamins, mais pas du tout, une grande partie des joueurs de jeux sont maintenant des personne de 20-30 ans qui on connus les dbuts des jeux sur mgadrive, superness etc... l'industrie des jeux vido  suivi le mouvement et propose maintenant des jeux plus "adultes", plus "violents" et qui ne sont pas adapt  des ENFANTS!!! Si des jeux comme gta comporte la notion "dconseill aux moins de 18 ans" sur leur jaquette ce n'est pas pour faire joli!! Que des parents se plaignent parc-que leur mino de 9 ans joue  GTA et qu'ils trouve ce jeu particulirement violent (ce qui est vrai effectivement) cela me sidre!!Un enfant n'a effectivement pas  jouer  un ge ou l'on se construit, ou la notion de bien/mal est encore flou (quoique  9 ans on commence  voir ce que c'est ^^). 

Voila tout cela pour dire que le problme dans ce cas viens de l'amalgame jeux = utilisation par des enfants. Est-ce que l'on entend parler d'interdiction d'un film d'horreur car trop violent pour les enfants? NON car ce type de film n'est pas fait pour un enfant et celui-ci se feras gentillement jet si il tente d'aller le voir au cin (il peut le regarder chez lui aprs si il veut, mais c'est du ressort des parents de le lui interdire, a s'appelle l'ducation il parait...) par contre un gamin de 10 ans pourras tout  fait aller  son magasin de jeux prfr et acheter le dernier jeux hyper violent interdit aux -18 sans aucun problme, sans que le vendeur ou ses parents n'y voit un problme... 

ya pas comme un non sens la? On dit que les jv sont trop violent pour des enfants, et on vend  des enfants des jv clairement indiqus comme ne convenant pas  un enfant... 

Voila c'tait mon pt de la semaine,  vous les studios  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

> Tout d'abord la plupart de ces tudes signalent un risque potentiellement dangereux d'addiction aux jeux vidos.. Oui, tout comme une personne faible/en dpression/sujette  ceci souffrira d'addiction  l'alcool/tabac/jeux tv/sries/manga etc.... Ce n'est pas une particularit du jeux vido bordayl!!!!


entirement d'accord !  ::ccool:: 




> Voila tout cela pour dire que le problme dans ce cas viens de l'amalgame jeux = utilisation par des enfants. Est-ce que l'on entend parler d'interdiction d'un film d'horreur car trop violent pour les enfants?


+1 encore, mais les parents en on moins consciences car la violence  t banalis beaucoup plus que le sexe -18 quoi qu'on en dise on ne voit pas encore une pntration anal en gros plant au journal de 20h de TF1 mais on vois plein de mort et de gens bless.

ducoup  ca passe plus ou moins  travers et les gens s'en plaigne aprs coups plutot qu'avant

----------


## Lyche

> +1 encore, mais les parents en on moins consciences car la violence  t banalis beaucoup plus que le sexe -18 quoi qu'on en dise on ne voit pas encore une pntration anal en gros plant au journal de 20h de TF1 mais on vois plein de mort et de gens bless.


Dans notre socit  tendance "religieuse" le sexe, c'est tabout (on en viendra tous  bout  ::aie:: )

Le dlire est le mme pour les jeux de rle, il y a eu un cas ou deux de suicides de dprssif et les mdia, appuy par les mtiers de la psychologies ont diabolis ce systme. De nos jours, on se retrouve confront  un problme de gnration. Entre les anciennes, leves  la dur et les nouvelles qui tombent dans les JV  l'age de 4ans (7ans pour ma part) on se retrouve avec un foss entre les deux, ceux qui sont dedans et qui n'en sortent pas parce que rien autour ne leur donne envie, et ceux qui voient les choses de l'extrieur et qui se disent "han mais ils font rien d'autre.. c'est dangereux"..

C'est pas plus dangereux que faire du vlo -_- il suffi d'un chauffard et tu finis ttraplgique.. C'est juste que, ce que l'on ne comprend pas nous fait peur.. Et les vieux, ils ont peur de tout  ::ptdr::

----------


## yetimothee

N'importe quelle activit provoquant du plaisir est susceptible de crer une addiction. 
Aprs, on distingue deux types de dpendances : la dpendance physique, et celle qui reste sur le plan psychique. Les jeux vidos se classent dans la deuxime catgorie. Un hronomane qui n'a plus sa dose, a donne autre chose qu'un type qui ne peux plus faire sa partie de WoW quotidienne. Il est mme totalement insolent et irrespectueux de comparer les deux. Ca prouve bien que y en a qui parle sans savoir de quel type de dpendance provoque l'alcool ou bien l'hrone. Un type qui n'a pas sa dose est capable d'aller braquer une petite vieille dans la rue pour pouvoir s'en acheter. Un mec qui joue  Wow ne perd aucunement sa facult de rflexion et son sens thique. Et si c'est le cas, alors il faut  tout prix interdire ce jeu au mme titre que les drogues dites "durs".

----------


## FloGig

> Un mec qui joue  Wow ne perd aucunement sa facult de rflexion et son sens thique.


Je connais des personnes qui te rpondraient qu'un mec qui joue  WoW a forcment perdu sa facult de rflexion.  ::aie:: 

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Rayek

> Je connais des personnes qui te rpondraient qu'un mec qui joue  WoW a forcment perdu sa facult de rflexion. 
> 
> Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi.


Ah bin, zut, j'ai perdu ma facult de rflexion  ::cry:: 

Sinon un gros + 1  Mcfly37.

On a vu la mme chose avec les manga  une poque o on faisait l'amalgame Manga = pour enfant alors que ce n'est pas vrai pour une grande partie de ceux-ci et on braillait qu'ils taient beaucoup trop violent pour les jeunes.

D'ailleurs ca me fait rappeler une anecdote, quand j'tais sur montpellier (vers 1994), je me fais stopper par une jeune fille qui voulait que je signe une ptition contre la publication des mangas en France car ca tuait la bd franaise et belge.
Manque de bol pour elle, je venais juste d'aller en acheter quelques uns.
Puis je la regarde et je lui dis : "De quel droit il se permette de choisir pour moi si j'ai le droit de lire ou non un type de lecture ?"
tant assez fan de BD, je lui montre aussi que j'avais des BD franco/belge dans mon sac et que manga et BD franco/belge n'tait pas incompatible au niveau des achats des gens.

----------

